# Combining two dust Collectors



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a 2 HP dust collector with 14" impeller. I also have a 1 HP with a 10" impeller. If I hook both up to the same dust separator Will I see any significant increase in air flow, or will the difference in size cancel each other out. Keeping them separate is not an option because I need more suction to my sander than either one can give by itself.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Hook them together and find out

What kind of sander and what are it's requirements?


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

It probably won't work the way you want, but it's really not clear exactly how you plan to " hook both up to the same dust separator". Can you provide more detail?


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

it is a 24" dual drum sander. I thought Id hook the intake to a t on each machine and go to the separator


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

I still don't understand. You drum sander has two ports, right? Are you taking each port to it's own fan and then combining the fan outlets into some kind of separator? If so, the larger fan's pressure will dominate, blocking a lot of the flow from the smaller.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Did your 2 hp dust Collector come with 2-4" pit on the collector?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I'm just basing these observations on what I know about hydro/aerodynamics of airflow through manifolds.
If you run the two fans in series, the least flowing fan will restrict the total flow. You might get a little more, but it'd be mostly unnoticeable.
If you're going to plug two fans into a single cannister, and then use a single line from that to the tool, the strongest fan will rule. You might get a little more pull from two fans, but it's likely the stronger fan will just pull from the weaker fan and the total, again, will not be much better than the stronger one by itself.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

That is exactly what I needed to know. Thank you


----------

